# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Κάποιος χρειάζεται Internet όταν έρθει στην Ελλάδα απο Αμερική για 2 Μήνες

## Theofilaktos

Θέλω να μου πείτε πώς μπορει κάποιος όταν έρθει απο το εξωτερικό πχ. διακοπές στην ελλάδα και θέλει να έχει Internet όπου και αν είναι, πχ στην παραλία; αλλα μόνο για τους 2 μήνες που θα κάτσει, όχι να πληρώσει όλο τον χρόνο πείτε απόψεις η οτιδήποτε ξέρετε!

----------


## ariadgr

Θα πάρει το καρτοκινητό USB dongle της Vodafone στα €49, και μετά θα το ανανεώνει με κάρτες από τα περίπτερα για 2 μήνες.

----------


## pelasgian

Υπόψιν, αν σκέφτεται να έρθει με κάνα κινητό αμερικάνικο, θα πρέπει να λάβει υπόψιν του ότι είναι άλλες μπάντες. Π.χ. υπάρχει motorola droid και milestone, θεωρητικά το ίδιο τηλέφωνο, απλά το αμερικάνικο δεν «παίζει» εδώ. 

Αν έρθει με laptop, παίρνει ένα stick. Όμως, 2 μήνες θα έχει και κινητό δεν είναι; Ε, ας πάρει ένα dataplan σε κάποια καρτοκινητή. Κατά καιρούς γίνονται προσφορές, μάλιστα μία πρόσφατη ήταν τσάμπα 1.5GB το μήνα.  :Smile:

----------


## ariadgr

Επίσης (για το USB dongle):

http://www.wind.com.gr/pages.fds?pageID=1443&langID=1

----------


## Theofilaktos

με ρώτησε αυτό και πραγματικά δεν κατάλαβα χριστό πείτε τι να του απαντήσω, ξέρει και ελληνικα
"Is there a way to get Internet to my Greek cell phone? For example when I am in Greece  I buy Q cards and I have cell coverage. Do they sell cards for internment for cell phones? and then connect my cell/Internet phone to my laptop giving me Internet access through my phone to the lap top. I would prefer to use my lap top, bigger keyboard, more applications and access to data stored. Or can I buy a stick from Greece for my XPS Dell lap top and buy service for the stick for the time needed? In this case for two months. How is the quality of wireless in Greece?"

----------


## ariadgr

Η πρώτη λύση που σου έδωσα είναι με το "stick".
Η λύση της Wind μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί είτε με stick, είτε από κινητό.

Καλύτερη είναι η λύση του stick

........Auto merged post: ariadgr πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 19 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

http://www.vodafone.gr/portal/client...on?pageId=8638

----------


## Theofilaktos

Του έδωσα το τηλέφωνο απο το κατάστημα της βονταφον, θα έχουν αυτά τα στικς; και τι στικς να ζητήσει ακριβώς; προτείνετε κάτι

----------


## euri

Μέσα στο πακέτο της Vodafone (αυτό με τα €49) έχει και το usb stick/3G modem, οπότε δε χρειάζεται να ψάξει για να αγοράσει άλλο.

Αυτά που δίνονται στο παραπάνω πακέτο είναι είτε ΖΤΕ, είτε Huawei.

----------


## Theofilaktos

Τι ταχύτητες έχει;

----------


## pelasgian

> "Is there a way to get Internet to my Greek cell phone? For example when I am in Greece I buy Q cards and I have cell coverage. Do they sell cards for internment for cell phones? and then connect my cell/Internet phone to my laptop giving me Internet access through my phone to the lap top. I would prefer to use my lap top, bigger keyboard, more applications and access to data stored. Or can I buy a stick from Greece for my XPS Dell lap top and buy service for the stick for the time needed? In this case for two months. How is the quality of wireless in Greece?"


Yes there is and there was for years. You need a dataplan for your mobile phone number. From time to time, pay-as-you-go schemes provide great offers, e.g. free internet up to 1.5GB/m for the whole of 2010 as "wind" did recently, but since there is none I'm aware of and since your are going to use it only for two months, I would go to my local wind or ote or vodaphone shop and get an airtime plus dataplan combo. Other than that, you may ask a greek friend to pass you a "free 2 go" from "wind", that was activated while the 1.5GB offer was on. Once you have one of these, you can either put it in a usb stick and attach to your computer, or activate "share internet connection" from appropriate phones. Speed-wise you get sustained about 100-150KB/s from the phone and if you use the stick up to 0.5MB/s. It is also location dependent. Athens get full throttle, if you are on a remote island it may drop as low a GPRS, with "if any" likely in certain areas. Typically it is HSDPA where I go in Athens. 

For google maps, lattitute, gmail, youtube (even in HD) and panoramio, you're gonna be just fine.

----------


## Cacofonix

Εχει μια προσφορά ενα περιοδικό πληροφορικής, νομιζω το pc world, και το δίνει με 25€.

----------

